# New chip truck



## coolbrze (Jul 13, 2015)

We're looking to upgrade one of our chip trucks. Have been thinking of purchasing a new F650 or F750 crew cab w/ chip box. Not exactly sure of the dump bed size, right now we've got a 14' long x 6' tall x 7.5' wide chip bed & a 12'x6'x7' bed but want a bigger box. Are there any places y'all would recommend purchasing a new dump/chip truck from? Want a metal chip box also, one that stops ~4-5' before the back of the truck. 4x4 would be nice, probably auto transmission, & boxes underneath that don't dump when the bed goes up. Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## gorman (Jul 13, 2015)

You're gonna be hard pressed to get 4x4 in a class 6 or 7 truck. Also, if you want a bigger box than those specs you're probably looking at a cdl truck. Do you have yours? Do you have workers that have one? 

Auto tranny is nice but make sure it's a 6 speed Allison auto. You can get by with 5 but 6 is nicer. 

Iroquois makes some of the best, I have one and I like it a lot.


----------



## Eq Broker (Jul 14, 2015)

I have a 2003 Ford F650 extended cab with a Cummins 230HP, automatic, XLT package, 16' x 75" chip box with only 138,800 miles for $35,000 if you're interested, please call Dave at Global Equipment Exporters, 770-420-6400.


----------



## coolbrze (Jul 15, 2015)

Thx gorman. I don't have a CDL but one of my guys does, most 650s I saw were under 26K gross though. You're right 4x4 isn't necessary, just dreamin... Looking for brand new.


----------



## JMcC (Jul 16, 2015)

Southco will order and build whatever your heart desires.


----------



## gorman (Jul 16, 2015)

Whatever you get for a dump. Don't buy a rugby. Total garbage. Removable roof sections are nice. Just make sure that if you plan on taking them off with men that they are small enough to handle. I didn't think about that when I had my box built.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jul 16, 2015)

Southco. MP 1472 is a badass box. Their truck prices are dirt cheap too.


----------



## coolbrze (Jul 19, 2015)

Yep been talking to Southco. Looking at either a class 6 or 7 under CDL. For comparison sake, how many yards fits in a box that's 13' long x. 5' high x 7.5' wide?


----------



## gorman (Jul 19, 2015)

Mine is 14' x 5' x 8' and it holds 19 yards. You never hold that because it's not realistic to pack it that tight.


----------



## coolbrze (Jul 19, 2015)

Have a quote from SouthCo for their HDMP1672 (16' long x 72" high x 8' wide) box on a class 7 right now. How many yds. would that hold? It's 33K gross w/ air brakes & I think I need 26K gross (under CDL). Anyone have any pics of this setup on a class 6 or 7 (preferably crew cab)?


----------



## JMcC (Jul 19, 2015)

Sounds like a 30 yard box. Definitely a CDL truck.


----------



## JMcC (Jul 19, 2015)

Just checked the 30 yard box is 7' wide. So it holds more than 30 yards.


----------



## coolbrze (Jul 19, 2015)

I'm almost afraid to pull the trigger on a new F650 0r F750 as they've been redesigned for this year - using the reg. 6.7L Powerstrokes & now have Fords TorqShift tranny instead of the Cummins/Allison combo they used to have. With that being said, Ford upgraded the powertrain warranty to 5 yr./250,000 miles though...


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jul 19, 2015)

We just got a 2015 F-650 with a Cummins, 
Jeff


----------



## gorman (Jul 19, 2015)

coolbrze said:


> I'm almost afraid to pull the trigger on a new F650 0r F750 as they've been redesigned for this year - using the reg. 6.7L Powerstrokes & now have Fords TorqShift tranny instead of the Cummins/Allison combo they used to have. With that being said, Ford upgraded the powertrain warranty to 5 yr./250,000 miles though...



Powertrain yes. But what is the drivetrain warranty?


----------



## dbl612 (Jul 19, 2015)

gorman said:


> Powertrain yes. But what is the drivetrain warranty?


thats some funny right there! please explain the difference between powertrain and drivetrain.


----------



## gorman (Jul 19, 2015)

Powertrain is the engine. Drivetrain is the transmission and rear end and stuff. When I bought my cab over they made sure to differentiate. Maybe it's different for dodge.


----------



## coolbrze (Jul 20, 2015)

That's a good question, I'm not sure. Just one more thing to dbl chk on... There are still some '15s out there w/ the Cummins/Allison combo I might be better of with.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jul 20, 2015)

coolbrze said:


> That's a good question, I'm not sure. Just one more thing to dbl chk on... There are still some '15s out there w/ the Cummins/Allison combo I might be better of with.



Yup,


----------



## gorman (Jul 21, 2015)

Go Allison. Don't look back.


----------



## TRISTATEFORESTRYEQUIPMENT (Aug 26, 2015)

for 32,500 you can buy this work ready, under cdl, large capacity international chip truck


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Aug 27, 2015)

coolbrze said:


> Yep been talking to Southco. Looking at either a class 6 or 7 under CDL. For comparison sake, how many yards fits in a box that's 13' long x. 5' high x 7.5' wide?


18 yards


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Aug 27, 2015)

coolbrze said:


> Have a quote from SouthCo for their HDMP1672 (16' long x 6' high x 8' wide) box on a class 7 right now. How many yds. would that hold? It's 33K gross w/ air brakes & I think I need 26K gross (under CDL). Anyone have any pics of this setup on a class 6 or 7 (preferably crew cab)?


28 yards


----------



## gorman (Aug 27, 2015)

Yeah, 28 yards would put you over 26,000 lbs. The truck empty would weigh in around 16k. Then add the payload.


----------



## rtsims (Aug 28, 2015)

Currently looking into the international 4300 chip trucks. Currently run a C7500 gasser and it's a gutless turd. Pros/ cons to the 4300's?


----------



## gorman (Aug 28, 2015)

What year? What engine? What transmission? I've said it before but in case you don't know. Avoid the vt365 bridge engine, it's total garbage.


----------



## rtsims (Aug 29, 2015)

Nothing set in stone, but probably 2005 or newer, diesel, 6 speed manual or Allison. Going to stay under 26k, no air brakes etc.


----------



## Samcronkite (Aug 30, 2015)

We run a 2005 International 4300 with dt466 and Allison, empty it is a little over 16,000 lbs. It has about a 20 yard box, I believe 6' tall 14' long and 7' wide. Depending on what your chipping it will weigh over 26,000lbs full. We have had ours up to 32,000, that also included the tongue weight of chipper. Just something to think about. Also our Internationals have to have the radiators steam cleaned every once in while or the trucks over heat.


----------



## Locust Cutter (Aug 30, 2015)

The VT365 isn't a bad engine once worked on. It's simply a de-tuned 6.0 Powerstroke.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 30, 2015)

rtsims said:


> Nothing set in stone, but probably 2005 or newer, diesel, 6 speed manual or Allison. Going to stay under 26k, no air brakes etc.



If you have half a brain you'll get air brakes.


----------



## rtsims (Aug 30, 2015)

Someone **** in your Cheerios there buckwheat?
Air brakes requires cdl here in Oregon.


----------



## Locust Cutter (Aug 30, 2015)

With the weight of the wood, box and chipper let alone the base truck, you'd be foolish NOT to get a truck rated between 26-37K, with proper air brakes, a jake and either a good auto or a 9spd manual. I understand what you're trying to avoid (costs and the DOT) BUT you know you'll be flirting with or outright breaking the limit otherwise, probably often and it's only a matter of time until you get a nasty ticket (if you're lucky) or sued for running overweight and under-equipped while accidentally killing somebody. Lawyers would have a field-day with that one (so you better have awesome insurance which may NOT cover you while operating illegally). 

I despise the EPA and don't agree with a lot of the Gov't intrusion into our lives, but many of the DOT laws are there for a good reason. Please think to your crew's lives and other peoples who will be encountered by your truck(s) on a daily basis at highway speed. And think of the idiots (who I agree should know better) that constantly set themselves up for death by being too close to big trucks at highway speed. It's still going to be their fault (most of the time) but the rules change when one of the incident vehicles is near or beyond CDL territory. The idiots almost get a free pass.

Hel I'm looking at either a 5500 Ram 4x4 or a freightliner/int'l/etc single axle crew cab with a 5th wheel plate and a GN ball. I'd only tag it to 39K and be able to do everything I ever want to do, but legally. And yes, I would have to acquire my Class-A (farm use only), have a DOT health check, etc. I don't relish any of those things, but I don't want to accidentally kill anyone and be financially ruined for the rest of my life.

I'll get off of my soap box now and sorry if I pissed you off.


----------



## rtsims (Aug 30, 2015)

I'm fully aware of the benefits to having a larger truck etc. and in due time we will run crews with a cdl driver on them. Not in the cards right now financially. That adds a lot of overhead. I completely agree with being fully legal, we flirt with weight all the time. Our C7500 is registered at 26k but has a GVWR of 29, so "technically" we should have cdl's and dot #s. 
The government makes it hard on the small business man, but it's still the law and I get it. Good post locust cutter.


----------



## Locust Cutter (Aug 31, 2015)

Sorry I wasn't trying to bust your balls (I hate a lot of the rules, fees and regs too) but I look at hauling heavy crap like I look at riding my motorcycles: Everyone is either trying to kill me or kill themselves (via my vehicles). With people will to sue others when their kids die of a peanut allergy (w/o them ever making it known to others), accountability is totally lost. In any case, this new socialism looks to punish the business owner for the audacity of trying to make a living under the onerous fees, regs, rules, etc... My wife has a small business (w/1 full-time employee) and I'm looking at spinning up a second one with my Father between cutting grass and wood. I hate these things but being financially destitute because some idiot did something stupid and caused a wreck (while I happened to be flirting with the edges of the law) and that somehow makes it my fault and my family's financial ruination, that's unacceptable to me.

I feel for you and wish you the best. I've had a lot of similar discussions with my Wife (my grounding rod) and She reminds me of what I can get away with out in BFE (where I live) vice major metropolitan areas and how serious the lawyers are... Be smart and the good Lord will provide.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Aug 31, 2015)

rtsims said:


> I'm fully aware of the benefits to having a larger truck etc. and in due time we will run crews with a cdl driver on them. Not in the cards right now financially. That adds a lot of overhead. I completely agree with being fully legal, we flirt with weight all the time. Our C7500 is registered at 26k but has a GVWR of 29, so "technically" we should have cdl's and dot #s.
> The government makes it hard on the small business man, but it's still the law and I get it. Good post locust cutter.



Here, aside from a few exceptions, over 10,000lbs OR used commercially (ie a business) needs DOT #.

I realize that is just info for here, but the point being the "under 26k" isn't a golden rule by any means.
OP, make sure to check your state laws.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 31, 2015)

You don't need a cdl for air brakes.


----------



## rtsims (Aug 31, 2015)

Both statement are incorrect for the state of Oregon. Over 10k you need truck plates. Any vehicle with air brakes requires a cdl.


----------



## Locust Cutter (Aug 31, 2015)

Blakesmaster said:


> You don't need a cdl for air brakes.


That depends on the state. I have to check KDOT but I believe KS, for example mandates that you have a Class-A to operate air brakes, even under 26K. It used to be an endorsement, but I believe it changed. I'll try to track that down.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 31, 2015)

Do yourself a favor and go to the dmv and get the book. I have no interest in cdl laws in Oregon to look it up for you.


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 31, 2015)

Or just call DMV and ask them. I'm sure Tiquanda, or any of the other ladies will be happy to answer any questions he might have. Lol.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 31, 2015)

tree MDS said:


> Or just call DMV and ask them. I'm sure Tiquanda, or any of the other ladies will be happy to answer any questions he might have. Lol.


I'm pretty sure it's federal, across the board now but I was wrong once before. Either way, no air brakes on a truck of that size sucks. It's not like getting a cdl is an insurmountable feat. I've met my share of legit, limp wristed retards that were able to obtain their class b.


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 31, 2015)

I totally agree with what you're saying regarding the air brakes. On the other hand, I was driving the bucket (shh, lol) down one of our steep ass hills the other day (31k). I was actually testing out the hydro brakes. I thought it felt pretty competent.. maybe even better than the chip truck, to be honest. Of course I was just trying to get it home safely, so really didn't go so far as to attempt a panic stop or anything too crazy.

Try driving a 68 camaro or 3/4 ton 4x4 with four wheel manual drum brakes and stopping in an emergency. Lol. I can only imagine what the big trucks of that era were like. When men were men.


----------



## rtsims (Aug 31, 2015)

That's funny. I know many cdl drivers I would not let drive a Honda. I copy you on the air brakes and I will look into it. I know our laws here, but what Oregon considered a "commercial vehicle" is a bit complex. It states any vehicle used to transport goods or services is commercial. Obviously that's us. Yet all the cdl licensing requirements are for over 26k, air brakes, towing over 10k etc. 
F it, we need a large chip truck, just gonna have to do it. And it's not the cdl stuff that's bothersome, it's the dot and road taxes/ fuel taxes blah blah blah.


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 31, 2015)

My 2002 IH 4300 with air brakes and southco HDMP1472 (advertzed as 23 yards, but probably closer to 20) is 25,500 and requires just a medical card and dot #'s here in CT. Have yet to run into a scale though. Lol.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 31, 2015)

tree MDS said:


> I totally agree with what you're saying regarding the air brakes. On the other hand, I was driving the bucket (shh, lol) down one of our steep ass hills the other day (31k). I was actually testing out the hydro brakes. I thought it felt pretty competent.. maybe even better than the chip truck, to be honest. Of course I was just trying to get it home safely, so really didn't go so far as to attempt a panic stop or anything too crazy.
> 
> Try driving a 68 camaro or 3/4 ton 4x4 with four wheel manual drum brakes and stopping in an emergency. Lol. I can only imagine what the big trucks of that era were like. When men were men.




Tsk tsk. My bucket is hydro as well (33k). They are sufficient but far from ideal. If you come across a sweet deal on a chip truck without them...maaaybe it's ok, but to list as a requirement...gay. My chip truck (23,500) is under cdl with air. Stops far better with a 12K trailer behind it and a full load than my bucket could dream of.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 31, 2015)

Ps. I want your chip truck.


----------



## rtsims (Aug 31, 2015)

that seems to be just what I'm wanting. So since you guys have air brakes, do you have air suspension?


----------



## gorman (Aug 31, 2015)

Hydro brakes are nice. Until you blow a line. Air brakes will still work as long as the chamber is in tact.


----------

